# mixing Running and Cycling



## Banjo (29 Sep 2009)

Any advice on this? I have a 3 mile commute to work and have been thinking of running to work instead of cycling on 2 or 3 days per week.

I havent done any running for over 20 years before that I did regular half marathons 10k races etc . Im thinking of seeing how it goes and doing a half marathon in the spring.


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Sep 2009)

Get checked out by your doctor before commencing. Other than that, good luck.


----------



## addictfreak (29 Sep 2009)

Banjo

You sound a liitle like myself, I was a regular runner about 20 years ago too. I have started again recently and although im a long way off a half marathon im comfortable doing around 5/6 miles.

I find its also helping the riding, I have lost around half a stone and my hill climbing has improved too. 

As I said in another thread its just a case of finding the time. My target is to do a triathlon next year.


----------



## jay clock (29 Sep 2009)

as a triathlete, I would say go for it. Don;t underestimate the strain on your unused running muscles. When I got into it about three years back I used this program and it worked a treat http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml


----------



## Losidan (30 Sep 2009)

That's great Jay. I had a go at running the other week (Former Triathlete many moons ago) and was shocked at how hard I found it. Definitely giving that a go


----------



## Banjo (30 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

My biggest fear is causing an injury that will stop me cycling while it repairs.

Dont consider myself a couch potato but will use that program in Jay Clocks link then see how it goes from there.


----------



## captainhastings (30 Sep 2009)

I started running a few months ago then recently took up cycling to do on my rest days. It works a treat and gets rid of any leg aches etc.
Run my 1st 5 miles last night 
I really enjoy cycling though and its a bit frustrating to hold back so I dont wear my self out for the running. But they are both going really well


----------



## Losidan (30 Sep 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> If you injure yourself running, you're generally more likely to be able to cycle before you can run again. Running is a lot harder on the body.



Also...you can greatly reduce the chance of injury by having a decent set of running shoes and running on soft ground...If you know any large playing fields it is a good place to start even if a bit boring!


----------



## pjm (1 Oct 2009)

I sometimes commute by running as well and find that running twice a day is pretty tiring, to start with you could try: ride in Monday morning, run home Monday night, run in Tuesday morning, ride home Tuesday night etc


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Oct 2009)

You might need to build in some calf and hamstring stretches. Cycling is notorious for shortening both and running will soon expose any problem.


----------



## mr Mag00 (2 Oct 2009)

great advice from asc1951. i stretch twice a day and run around 3 times and and cycle 3 times a week and it is really noticable the first few runs how short the ligaments and muscles are. just take it steady and build up slowly.


----------



## Banjo (2 Oct 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> You might need to build in some calf and hamstring stretches. Cycling is notorious for shortening both and running will soon expose any problem.



Thanks for the tip ,this is the kind of thing I was wondering about.

PS
Did plenty of stretching then went out for a very gentle 1.2mile jog .It was enough to tell me that you use different muscles running to cycling :-)


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Oct 2009)

Banjo, a few more thoughts for you.

The four stretches I do are:-
- back leg calf stretch, leaning against a wall with back leg straight and heel on the floor
- front leg calf stretch, with front leg bent and other leg off the floor
- hamstring stretch, on your back with leg raised, hands clasped behind knee, then leg staightened and ankle slowly flexed
- quad stretch, stand on one leg and bring heel of other leg up behind buttock, clasping ankle with free hand, hips forward and knee pointed at the floor.

There are two stages to the stretch. You need to hold the extension for 20-30 seconds, then relax for a few seconds, then take up the extension again and _gently_ extend it - the "development stretch".

There are right ways and wrong ways to do these stretches, so have a look at a trusted website or speak to your physio. I still use this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stretching-Bob-Anderson/dp/0936070226

One other point. The advice used to be to stretch _before_ exercise, but that only works if your muscles are fully warmed up first. Those of us who are not professional dancers or proper track athletes are much better doing the stretches at the end of a run - I have had no muscle twinges since I moved to that.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (6 Oct 2009)

Earlier in the year I was using my commute to build up running miles. I'd cycle in with 2 days clothes, leave my towel there and run home with just a bum bag for stuff I didn't want to leave overnight (phone, wallet etc). I'd imagine that with 2 - 3 miles you wouldn't need to include emergency bus fare but I sometimes did include it. The next morning I'd run back in and my workwear would be waiting for me.

By following a shoogly route I could get in 12 miles on the way home and do 6 the following morning. I really enjoyed it too. If you can find parks / trailsor towpaths on your route, you can run on softer surfaces than tarmac, and that will help safe your feet and joints. Just build up slow and steady.


----------



## Banjo (7 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys ,will have a study of the stretching link later on.

Despite stretching and warming up by fast walking for 5 minutes half way round a very gentle 1 mile jog I felt pain in one achilles tendon area so walked home gently. Dont think theres any damage done but still slight soreness so will stick to cycling and walking for a few weeks now at least.

I thought now Im a lot lighter this wouldnt happen. last time I tried to run a few years ago I pulled a hamstring which caused huge pain.Really annoying because I feel fit and raring to go and I do warm up and go gently.


----------



## fay144 (7 Oct 2009)

The absolutely best thing you can do if you want to start running is to start walking lots. It will strengthen your legs, and will make the transition to running a lot easier on you. Also, remember not to try and run too fast at first - go as slow as poss while you are building up the distance, and the speed will come naturally later.

I currently have the following routine for my 5-7 mile commute:
mon: cycle in, run home
tue: run in, cycle home
wed: run in, (get a lift home)
thu: cycle in, (walk part home, get a lift for part)
fri: run in, cycle home 
The only real challenge has been my shoes - I started cycling in my running shoes, and completely ruined them when I de-toured home via MTB trails and ended up getting stuck ankle deep in mud. It's best having seperate shoes, though a bit of a pain having to carry running shoes in on the bike.

I tend to forget which I'm doing sometimes... I find myself in primary while running on country roads, and stopping to offer help to cyclists with punctures while running (without cycle spares, funnily enough). I'm an idiot though.

Good luck!


----------



## RedBike (7 Oct 2009)

I wish I could help. Running leaves my legs aching the next day so I can't cycle. Running and cycling takes me days to recover from. I just can't seem to combine the two!

Start off on one of those run/walk programs. Don't try and run too far to begin with.


----------

